
Show HN: FeaturedFounder.io transparently showcases startups seeking co-founders - remyp
https://featuredfounder.io
======
goatherders
I like this idea and I think you've done a nice job with the site. Kudos.

My question/concern is: most of the time when I see "seeking cofounder" posts,
sites or apps it's a non-technical person seeking a technical person. Only
they dont have the budget to pay full wage so the offer is as cofounder. I'm
not knocking it, you go with what you've got.

But aren't most technical folks in this arena working on their own idea(s)?
Will you have technical folks as featured who are looking for sales or
marketing etc? My business is 100% B2B lead gen and biz dev for SAAS and
digital companies and its never occurred to me to confound even the best idea;
I'm working on (and getting paid plenty) for my own. Good luck to Travis
finding someone, will be interested to see if he has success here.

As to his idea, I would pay for this right now. I love podcasts but the
experience on android is garbage (or maybe I'm just used to apple). I have no
idea how to download my favorite pods and play them later and find discovery
to suck compared to iTunes.

That said, I dont know how viable this is as a business. Music is evergreen
whereas many (most?) Podcasts are not. People can also consume a lot more
individual pieces/tracks of music than individual podcasts due to duration.
You'd learn more about me by seeing an hours worth of my spotify plays
compared to seeing that i listened to a one hour podcast about basketball.
Best of luck.

~~~
tosterhaus
> >As to his idea, I would pay for this right now.

Thanks for the compliments, made my day :)

>> Music is evergreen whereas many (most?) Podcasts are not

Good feedback and something I have given quite a bit of thought too. I agree
to some extinct however I would take the other side and say that the majority
of podcasts are evergreen (or at least have a long shelf life) such as story
or research shows like This American Life, RadioLab or interview types like
The Tim Ferriss Show, Joe Rogan Experiment. The minority of podcasts that are
not evergreen would be current affair or political types of shows - which I
agree may not be a good fit for this.

>> You'd learn more about me by seeing an hours worth of my spotify plays
compared to seeing that i listened to a one hour podcast about basketball

This is where Repod is trying to come in. I don't see myself wanting to see an
hours worth of tracks that you listened, I may play one of two of your songs
but it would likely end at that. In fact that would inundate my feed if I am
following multiple users who also listened to the same amount of tracks.
Rather, if you listen to 3x podcasts a week then that would be much easier to
scroll through in a feed of many users that you follow.

Podcast episodes offer much more depth as well. Being a basketball fan I would
want to know if your basketball podcast was worth the 1 hour long listen, or
have a conversation with you about it (i.e. if the episode compared MJ vs
Lebron then I might comment on your feed with my own thoughts - or see what
you thought about it), or if I really liked it then I tend to share episodes
via text with my group of friends/family.

~~~
goatherders
My point was that from a data gathering, targeting, and recommendation
standpoint you can get more insights from an hour of my music than an hourlong
podcast.

------
jedberg
This feels like Tinder for founders.

Much like Tinder, I suspect mostly what you will get from this is good
conversation and if you're lucky, an all night hacking session.

But you probably won't find a long term relationship.

~~~
overcast
If it's like Tinder, you'll accumulate a mile long list of "matches", and
maybe talk to .5% of them. Of those, you might actually spend a night with one
or two.

------
wgerard
Heavily biased question: Does this sort of matching work out for founders?

I'm curious because I would only consider starting a company with someone I
knew personally and was quite sure I could work with.

Still, I realize I'm risk-averse in some ways and willing to admit maybe I'm
being a bit stodgy here.

~~~
tosterhaus
Travis here, I'll let you know if this works or not :)

The reason I am trying this approach is that I don't have a big (or any)
connections to an app co-founder so I have been looking for alternatives to
finding one and this is one option Jeremy suggested. We'll see how it goes!

------
samcheng
Thanks for this!

I'm in the other boat - I have a pretty good experience base to start a
company, but am waiting for the right subject-matter expert to come along with
the idea, passion, and background to make the other half of the startup.

I've subscribed to the (sometimes interesting) Opps Daily, but this seems like
a more direct mechanism.

Thanks again!

~~~
fourseventy
Are you in Boston by any chance?

~~~
samcheng
Unfortunately not - I'm in Silicon Valley.

------
remyp
FeaturedFounder.io creator here. As a developer I get approached all the time
about potential co-founding roles. Too frequently the people I speak to are
cagey, vague, or unclear about who they are, what they're building, and what
they have to offer.

I created Featured Founder to add transparency to the cofounder search process
so people can stop searching and focus on building their product.

~~~
Clubber
My favorite is, "I have this great idea, if you build it for me, I'll give you
a cut."

"What are you going to do?"

"I have the great idea."

"..."

------
WSykora
Oh hey, looks who's on PH today! [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/featured-
founder](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/featured-founder)

------
pilingual
I feel like the best approach to matching founders is to have a list of
trivial app ideas people want, and then let a team build that open source
project. So it might take that team 1-3 months to build it and when they are
done they can decide if each other’s temperaments are tolerable. Short of such
a thing I have no idea how you’d know some random person is on the same
wavelength.

------
rhizome
How is this going to avoid becoming a begging site populated by no-money
"revshare" wankers like /r/inat is?

------
boltzmannbrain
Any plans on expanding to match-making model?

~~~
remyp
It's a definite possibility if that's something people want!

I also created [https://findkismet.com](https://findkismet.com) (which
introduces two random HN users to each other every day or week), so maybe I'll
fold the two together.

